# playing with some sunglasses



## wajdiphotography (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2016)

To be honest, I'm finding that big strip box reflection really distracting.


----------



## wajdiphotography (Apr 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> To be honest, I'm finding that big strip box reflection really distracting.


 i need a big diffuser or maybe i will try with the big octa


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2016)

The diffuser's plenty large enough, but it's aimed straight at the glasses (angle of incidence = angle of reflection), so we see it.  Try moving it slightly or changing the angle of the sunglasses a little bit.


----------

